# New Guy [Aberdeen]



## liquid101 (Oct 9, 2006)

Howdy Forum!

Steve / 24 / 5ft 6 / 10st 9lbs / 21.8% BF

Been working hard on my cardio at the gym for the past 12 months (running the equivalent of a half marathon per week now), but feeling the need to bulk back up after losing alot of body fat (put on as a result of a serious road accident & medication)

Have considered using steriods as an inital booster to this change in gym regime - so would appreciate any feedback or advice in this area.. .

Will post a pic up of my frame here soon!

Looking forward to seeing my 6 month 'after pics' already

Cheers :thumbs:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello Steve, welcome to Musclechat.

Where do you train? Results Gym in Aberdeen is the place to go if you want to gain serious muscle, many bodybuilders, strongmen and powerlifters train there.

Graham Park who owns results is a very good friend of mine and one of the best bodybuilders and nicest guys I know.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

Musclechats discount supplier


----------



## liquid101 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey there - cheers for the reply.. .

Using the council gym @ the Beach Boulevard at the moment, but was thinking of looking for a new haunt as they have a serious lack of free weights there and with all the students coming back just now - place is packed during the week.. .

Not heard of the Results gym - whereabout's is that? :thumbs:


----------



## liquid101 (Oct 9, 2006)

This is my starting pic. Have increased my weights now to only do 4-6 reps per set as recommended by the 'new member FAQs' and sorting out some multivitamins, protein mix & creatine this weekend. Already taking in 2 litres of water a day - looking forward to seeing the 3 month pic already! :thumbs:


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

4 to 6 reps per set for an absolute beginner . mmmmm, i'll have to check out this new member FAQ's.

ps, Graham Park looked fantastic at the universe last weekend.


----------



## liquid101 (Oct 9, 2006)

bodyworks said:


> 4 to 6 reps per set for an absolute beginner . mmmmm, i'll have to check out this new member FAQ's





> http://www.musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=2136&highlight= For mass gaining purposes, this is too light. Using an appropriate weight, you should only be able to do 4-8 reps. That's it! Using heavy weights and low reps puts your muscles and nervous system under much more stress than using lighter weights for many reps. This added stress causes the involvement and stimulation of more muscle fibers, which will cause rapid muscle growth.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome to the site and well done for having the guts to post up pictures.... many dont ! 

listen to bodyworks because he is near-pro level, and knows everything 

Perhaps concentrate on full body workouts and lots of cardio for a few months just to recondition yourself and lose that fat, putting you in good stead for some serious training in the 4 - 8 rep range once you have leaned out a bit.

Nick


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

hi and welcome


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

welcome mate


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

liquid 101,

The reason i posted above is because i feel that the most important thing for a beginner to learn is correct form, and to fully develop the mind - muscle connction. By learning to fully contract the target muscle you will much more effectively fatigue it when training. I don't think sets of 4 to 6 reps will allow you to develop this muscle control. aim for 10 to 12 to begin with. you will gain much more from this. Lack of muscle control is common in rookie trainers. How often do we hear someone complain that bench pressing doesn't fatigue their pecs, but wears out their shoulders and triceps. or that after a back workout, they have no back pump but worn out biceps and forearms.

Learn to use the muscle group you are trying to train, use a moderate weight to do this, keep form strict and you'll be heading in the right direction from your first workout. don't make the mistake of copying the training style of mr olympia in the early stages of your training life.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

nick500 said:


> listen to bodyworks because he is near-pro level, and knows everything
> 
> Nick


you will give him a big head, we have small doors in yorkshire

xx


----------



## liquid101 (Oct 9, 2006)

Cheers Bodyworks & everyone else! This whole fitness / muslce game is becoming very scientific to me and to be honest - the more I read into it - the more confused I get! :lol:

Willing to put all the effort in to this - but I want to start off in exactly the right way - so needing all the advice I can.. .


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

Mate just remember keep it simple keep everything basic, once you have built some good muscle then you can get complex and start to tweek things. No point in doing fancy excersises, keep it basic and build muscle fast.

Sometimes beginners get all fancy and start of doing all sorts of things and there is no need to, stick to the basics. Bench press, incline press. Biseps curcl, Seated DB Curl, Shoulder press, upright rows, Lat pull downs, chin ups, triceps pushdowns, Z bar push ups, squats, leg curls.

Whats the point in doing a muscle shaping excersise if you aint got any muscle yet, not that im saying you aint got any.

You got balls for posting you pic mate stick with the site and be determined to show us all how well you have done in 3 mths, respect.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

WOW! my 100 posts, do i get a medal or something, maybe a T-shirt?


----------



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi there, good to have you on board! Results Gym in Aberdeen's website is www.resultsgym.co.uk all the info you need should be on the website. Have fun and enjoy your training!


----------

